# Suspect coughs up ring he tried to steal



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Brilliant work. 

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100125...lYwN5bl90b3Bfc3RvcnkEc2xrA3BvbGljZW1hbmNvdQ--


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's lucky - if he had successfully swallowed it, they might have confined him until it made its way through his digestive tract. Seeing as how diamonds can cut glass, I can't imagine that would have been entirely comfortable:googly:


----------

